# Second hand Tandem wanted



## pdcopsey (16 Aug 2010)

Hello All!

I am looking to get hold of a second hand tandem for my wife and 8 year old daughter to use for trips to school etc. My daughter does not ride a bike and having outgrown her bike and trail-gator combo we are looking at using a tandem. Having tried out a tandem at Centreparcs these work really well for our needs.

The crunch is most new tandems for road use appear to be in the range of £500+. I have studied the ads on this website and at the tandem club, ebay etc. and will continue to to but I thought I would post this to see if any responses are forthcoming. We are looking to spend up to £350 (less ideally) on a reliable machine that can take a 5'8" adult and 8/9 year old child. 

Also any suggestions for weblinks to other sites or shops that might be able to help would also be welcome.


----------



## pash (26 Aug 2010)

You could look at www.cycleking.co.uk. They have new tandems for £299 which might be suitable. Depends how tall your daughter is I guess. They do actually do a small tandem with 24" wheels but it might be too small for your wife. Worth a look though.


----------

